# 1st "green" machine for the new addition



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I couldn't wait a month for his birthday! 11 months and it took him 7 minutes to figure out the throttle button. Can't walk but now he can certainly go. Ive been mostly MIA from MIMB and my other sites due to this lil guy but the look on his mug after climbing up on the lil quad by himself makes it worth it! It needs a couple of mods!









08 750 brute , MSD w vfj tune, Vfj stage 3clutch w spider mod and #1 springs, 27" mudlites, BBW custom armor and bumpers. Hdpe skid plate, 3"MIMB snorkel, MIMB Rad relocate, louder visions skull cup holder. 
it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 
tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's awesome.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

that is awesome! they get big so fast. enjoy him!


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

getting him started young thats great


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I also have a "green machine" in the family. He loves to ride his little power wheels 4 wheeler. But more than he loves to ride I love to watch him. I enjoy every minute I can.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the look on his face....something tells me dad has that same look


----------



## Zrock (Oct 10, 2013)

hehe.. get them on them young.. love it.. got my girl a 12v car at the age of 2 and just got her a 110 gio at the age of 3.. she rides them both very responsible and great.. not gonna do what my parents did to me and would not let me ride anything.. that the reason i got hurt bad when i did start riding.. start them young and teach them right


----------

